# Are you allowed to bleach your hair when you are pregnant?!



## ColorMeFamous

I want to get this red out of my hair and go blonde!! I can wait the three months if I need to. Just wondering if anyone knows of any harms to baby??


----------



## countryblonde

I've done it several times. Im a hair colour technician.. i figure if i can do 7 to 10 clients with colour a day.. coloring my own should be fine... i am still a platinum blonde at 38.5 week pregnant.. i say bleach away.. just make sure its a well ventilated area.. and i would definitely say go ti a salon.. avedA products are very natural.. so i would say go to and aveda salon if you can.. best of luck goin blonde from red though.. can be quitete process


----------



## Melisa1985

I usually use a dye thats mostly made out of bleach & during my pregnancy I stayed away from it. I read many comments researching on google that bleach is not recommended due to the strong chemicals and smell. If the bleach does touch your scalp could be possibly bad. The chemicals of the bleach are so strong as it is even when you are not pregnant, I really didn't want to inhale that for like half an hour or so and than wonder "what if"...I stayed away from it even though that's the only product that works for me. So I would def. say stay away from bleach. I used a normal hair dye that did NOT do a good job, but I suffered, if you made it this far, you can wait a lil longer


----------



## chicky160

I'm a hairdresser too and it's absolutely fine don't let people scare monger you! I end up covered in it most days and am absolutely fine! It cannot pass through your system, placenta and into baby and with health and safety laws being as strict and frankly annoying as they currently are if there were any risks involved we wouldn't be allowed to use it pregnant or not. Like the other lady said going from red to blonde is a bit of a challenge thou! Be prepared to be ginger for a while! There's no avoiding it I'm afraid, if you've recently had your red topped up or have been red for a while then you can help the process along a little by washing your hair in head and shoulders, it'll help strip the colour out! 

I have pregnant women ask me all the time if its safe and if I didn't believe it truly was I wouldn't do it, nor would I do anything to put my own child at risk! Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Personally I wouldn't do it. There is no obvious immediate harm with most chemicals in products, but these things build up in our bodies and can eventually cause harm. With anything we do our cells are affected. I wouldn't subject a fetus to such strong chemicals.


----------



## iwantabub

Done colours and bleaches e every couple months and haven't stopped...

Hairdresser ... Mw and doc all said it was totally fine !!!!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

This information may be helpful. When phrases such as "probably safe" are used, it indicates to me that science simply does not know for sure what kind of damage could be caused. 

https://americanpregnancy.org/isitsafe/hairtreatments.html

In my opinion there just isn't enough proof that it is safe. 

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hair-dye-and-pregnancy/AN00241


----------



## chicky160

If you really want to go lighter then as you are red the only real option is to use bleach, bleach has no pigment whatsoever, and its why its not used when you do go into a salon and have a skin test, if used inappropriately it can burn a sensitive scalp, also it's very unlikely that any decent hairstylist will apply bleach to your scalp for the purpose of lifting out red tint. The red I assume goes strait onto your scalp? which therefore if you want to believe dr google would do more harm than anything else! If its not in contact with your skin it can't do any harm, as for fumes you aren't being sent into a boiler and being asked to inhale old asbestos! 

In 20 years I have never ever heard or seen anything to make me think that it wouldn't be safe, except for maybe if you ate it?! :haha: but I wouldn't try that :winkwink:


----------



## AP

The only reasons for concern are
*colours and bleaches can take differently
*You are at more risk of an allergic reaction

I'm guessing you've bleached from red before - but if you havent - its a huge job! :rofl:

In answer to another point, bleach _can_ be used on the scalp but no stronger than 20vol is recommended. I had bleach applied at a salon a few weeks ago and it wasnt long for longer than 25 mins, and I still got minor slight burns from it. I'm an ex hairdresser, Ive used stronger bleaches against all advice for years but it goes to show reactions and burns can happen at any time. Please tread carefully!

I would suggest, if you are going to do it, to use Jo Baz or Colorb4 colour removers before reaching for teh bleach, to minimise the work needed to get the red pigment out, and damage (ive just bleached black to bright pillar box red, it took time, work, knowledge and money, but the removers do help!)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Okay thanks ladies!! Will my hair take to it like it usually would or will the hormones screw it up?


----------



## AP

^ that's anyone's guess. I've seen dyes and bleaches go different in the salon thanks to pregnancy
One bleach is unlikely to make you go blonde if you have the same colour hair in your profile pic. It's gonna take some few weeks of good hair care. Don't rebleach right away if it doesn't work, it could go really bad from there!!!


----------



## Fortune Cooki

I think your hair will not look bleached, just a lighter shade of whatever color you have right now, so maybe pink or orange.


----------



## monte3375

I am getting mine done, I am just trying to figure out how close I can go to labor...I want to have nice hair for baptism...so pushing to the last minute...

Due date May 25th, thinking may 8th after appt or waiting until next weekend


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Oh okay!! Yeah no it's a brighter red now!! Super red!! I sort of wanted it done before she got her but I may just wait until after. It is going to take a lot of time lol. I hear red is the worst to get out!!


----------



## AP

oh god - I'd definatley wait then!! :rofl: Think of the birth photos ;)


----------



## ColorMeFamous

HAhaha!! No kidding xD I just thought the blonde would be cute for a photo shoot or something!! Bright red hair may look a little funny hah


----------



## grimvelour

In my opinion I wouldnt listen to anyone. The only person I would really ask is your Dr. They will tell you if its best to stay away from bleaching your hair, or if its ok. My Dr. Told me since its my first baby that it might be best if I just take it easy and to not risk it. Even though there are different brands at salons some are gentle but I am staying away from bleaching peoples hair.


----------



## Jessicahide

If you can get yourself some "colour before" i would use that a couple of times then bleach it, red is a f***er to get out! Ps i am also a hairdresser, its fine as you will not be bleaching directly onto the scalp, and no it won't take differently, hair is hair, there is not chemical reason or ability for it to act differently when you are pregnant, its not alive..


----------



## AP

Wow this is a old thread!


----------

